# Iowa



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Alright it looks like we have a few people in Iowa so I'm thinking at some point this summer we need to get together for a little Herf. Any takers?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I could make a southurn iowa herf!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds cool but i'm somewhat busy, let me know if anything gets setup!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I would certainly be able to attend. Have RV will travel.


----------

